# [SOLVED] How do I access Dansguardian reports and graphs?



## lcsfsr1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello,
I have a computer with the Ubuntu 9.04 Server 32bit version installed. I also have Squid, Apache, and Webmin installed. Everything seems to be configured and working correctly. I have went to a few websites on my windows pcs and Dansguardian has successfully blocked the site from being shown. 

My question is:

How do I get access to the Dansguardian reports?

Do I open a webbrowser and go to a certain website (i.e. 192.168.1.9/dansguardian)? I have read and seen that Dansguardian is an awesome web filter...I want to use it to monitor where my kids are going on the internet. I just do not understand how to access that portion of Dansguardian.

Please help me figure this out by providing some feedback/answers with some examples???

Thanks

Bobby


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: How do I access Dansguardian reports and graphs?*

AFAIK, Dansguardian doesn't have a built-in log viewer so you will need to install one seperately. Scroll down to "Log file analysis:" on this page. How you access the data will depend on which program you choose. The log itself is stored in /var/log/dansguardian - filename: 'access.log'. 

Hope that helps, but post back if we're missing something.


----------



## lcsfsr1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*[SOLVED] Re: How do I access Dansguardian reports and graphs?*

Thank you for the answer. 
I am looking at the different log analysis programs.

Bobby


----------

